# Lower Level Seating



## Caitlin (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello, I have a service dog so they booked me lower level seating. Will I still be able to see out the windows and have a decent view? Is the lower level generally warm or cold? I've never taken a train before and I'm planning on trying to sleep in my seat too. Any info or tips are welcomed.

Alliance OH --> Chicago --> Flagstaff AZ


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 4, 2016)

You will still be able to see out the windows. Sometimes the windows get a bit dirty, but they tend to clean them at the longer service stops.

The temperature on the train tends to vary. I usually bring a sweatshirt to wear over my t-shirt or use as a blanket. When are you traveling? In my experience, the train is chilly during summer and stifling hot during the winter.

Given your itinerary, it appears you'll be on the Southwest Chief. I am familiar with that train and Chicago, so please let me know if you have any questions about the connection in Chicago or the Southwest Chief itself.


----------



## Caitlin (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you Sarah! I'm traveling the end of this month. Staying with a friend in chicago for a night, and taking the SWC the following day. So 36 hrs from Chicago to Flagstaff sounds really daunting without a bed.. ironically im bringing the service dog a bed hah.. I'll definitely bring a sweater but I've never traveled by train before. So I just want to be prepared.


----------



## Alice (Apr 5, 2016)

You do not have to stay in your seat. The Southwest Chief is a two-level train. If you are ambulatory, you (including service dog) can go upstairs and then to the lounge car, diner, or cafe. I think the lounge car has the best view. If not ambulatory, you can arrange with the conductor to use a lift to go to the cafe section at some stops. Ask when you board.

They might have put you on the lower level to make it easier for you to take your dog off the train at longer stops for a pit stop.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)

Yeah I think that is why we are on lower level, more for the space and convenience. Yes I am ambulatory, I just wasn't sure if we would be able to go to the observation car, I heard that it's hard to do the stairs while moving.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Apr 5, 2016)

I'd suggest a travel pillow as well.


----------



## Compuwriter (Apr 5, 2016)

And a light weight blanket (like a travel blanket or light weight fleece) and a "snack bag" for you and the pup in case you do not want to go upstairs. Some hand wipes are nice to have handy too.


----------



## MnMotherMary (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes, the stairs can be tricky when the train is moving. The trick is when you get off the train at a fresh air stop immediately go upstairs to the observation car while the train is still stopped and just gaining speed.

Definitely bring a pillow, blanket and a cooler with food & beverages. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Gingee (Apr 6, 2016)

It may be quieter on the lower level since there are not many seats down there. I would definitely take a blanket and pillow. I wish I could take my doggies with me


----------

